# فحص المعادن



## م. ابو عبدالله (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو من لديه معلومات وافية حول فحص المعادن الا تدميري او الا أتلافية نشرها على الموقع لحاجتي الماسة اليها 
مع شكري وتقديري ....


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2010)

م. ابو عبدالله قال:


> ارجو من لديه معلومات وافية حول فحص المعادن الا تدميري او الا أتلافية نشرها على الموقع لحاجتي الماسة اليها
> مع شكري وتقديري ....


 
*اختبار لا إتلافي*

من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة

اذهب إلى: تصفح, البحث 
*الاختبارات اللإتلافية* (بالإنجليزية: Nondestructive testing‏) اختصاراً NDT هي نوع من أنواع الاختبارات فيتحليل أسباب انهيار القطع أو من أجل منع حدوث انهيار القطع في المستقبل وذلك بإجراء الاختيار على القطعة دون إتلافها أو إلحاق أضرار بها.
*محتويات*






[أخف]

1 فوائد الاختبارات اللإتلافية
2 تاريخ الاختبارات اللإتلافية في الصناعة
3 تطبيقات
4 طرق الاختبار اللإتلافي
5 انظر أيضاً
*[عدل] فوائد الاختبارات اللإتلافية*






إنه من الصعب جداً ضمان عدم إنكسار وصلةلحام أو قالب أثناء خدمته، لذلك يكون من الضروري فحص القطع المنتجة أثناء عملية تصنيعها. أثناء عملية سباكة قطعة معدنية قد يتقلص المعدنعند تبريده في القالب وهذا قد يؤدي لحدوث تشققات أو فراغات ضمن بنية السبيكة. حتى إن أفضل صناع اللحام أو آلات اللحام لا تستطيع القيام بعملية لحام أو وصل للمعادن سليم 100% من العيوب. حيث تتضمن بعض العيوب ظهور شقوق في الوصلة اللحامية نتيجة عدم الانصهار الكامل لمعدن اللحام، أو ظهور فقاعات داخل الوصلة اللحامية قد تؤدي مستقبلاً إلى انكسار الوصلة اللحامية أثناء عمل القطعة. تحتاج العديد من القطع الصناعية أثناء خدمتها القيام بفحوصات دورية لاإتلافية من أجل اكتشاف الضرر الذي لا يمكن اكتشافه بطرق الفحص الاعتيادية، من هذه الفحوصات على سبيل المثال:

تحتاج أجسام الطائرات إلى فحوصات دورية للكشف على الشقوق فيها.
يجب فحص الأنابيب المدفونة في الأرض للكشف عن التآكلأو الشقوق الناتجة عن الإجهادات.
الأنابيب في المعامل قد تتعرض للتآكل نتيجة المواد التي تنقل فيها.
الاسمنت المسلح قد تضعف مع مرور الزمن نتيجة ضعف فولاذ التسليح الداخلي.
قد تنشأ شقوق في جدران خزانات الغازات المضغوطة.
الأسلاك الحاملة للجسور قد تتآكل بفعل العوامل الجوية، والاهتزازات، والحمولات العالية.
من الممكن فحص القطع المشغلة مثل المدحرجات بشكل لاإتلافي لإيجاد القطع المفقودة أو كمية شحوم التزييت باستخدام checkweigher. كان صناع الأجراس والحدادين وصانعوا السيوف يستخدمون حاسة السمع على طول قرون من أجل فحص القطع عن طريق الطرق عليها وسماع الصوت الناتج عن المعدن. كما كانت تفحص دواليب العربات من أجل التأكد من خلوها من الشقوق الناتجة عن التعب. مؤخراً تستخدم تقنيات التصويربالأشعة السينية من أجل فحص داخل القطع المشغولة للكشف عن الفراغات والعيوب. ويجب استخدام شدة مناسبة للأشعة السينية من أجل فحص المواد حيث أن المواد ذات الكثافة المنخفضة تتطلب استخدام شدةكثافة إشعاعية منخفضة.
*[عدل] تاريخ الاختبارات اللإتلافية في الصناعة*


في عام 1854 تسبب انفجار غلاية في معمل في ولاية كونيكتيكت في مقتل 21 شخص وجرح 50 آخرين. وخلال عشر سنوات قامت الولاية بصياغة قانون يفرض الفحص السنوي (كان الفحص يتم بالنظر) على الغلايات العاملة.
في عام 1895، اكتشف فيلهلم كونراد رونتغن ما يعرف اليوم بالأشعة السينية. قام بالتنبؤ بكشف الشقوق باستخدام هذه الأشعة في أول بحث منشور له.
بين عامي 1880 و 1920 تم استخدام طريقة الزيت والتبييض من أجل الكشف عن الشقوق في صناعة السكة الحديد في القطع الفولاذية الثقيلة (تم تغطيس قطعة في زيت خفيف، ثم تطلي بطلاء أبيض يجف متحولاً إلى مسحوق. يقوم الزيت الخارج من الشقوق بتحويل لون المسحوق الأبيض إلى الرمادي مما يسمح بالكشف عن أماكن الشقوق بسهولة).
في عام 1920 بدأ بتطوير تقنيات الفحص بالأمواج للقطع الصناعية.
في عام 1926 تم استخدام أول جهاز تيار كهرومغناطيسي من أجل قياس سماكة معدن.
في عامي 1927-1928 تم استخدام جهاز يعمل على التحريض المغناطيسي من أجل اكتشاف الشقوق في سكة حديدية.
1935-1940 تطوير طرق الفحص باختراق السوائل
1940-1945 تطوير طريقة الفحص بالأمواج الفوق صوتية
*[عدل] تطبيقات*


صناعة السيارات
قطع المحرك
هيكل السيارة

الطيران، الفضاء
هياكل الطائرات

محطات الطاقة
مراوح
محركات غازية
عنفات

إنشاءات
جسور

صيانة
تصنيع
سباكة
طرق

مختلف العمليات التي تتم في المواقع الصناعية
خزان ضغط
لحام
غلاية
مبادل حراري
عنفات

مجالات أخرى
سكة حديد
غواصات
تصوير طبي

*[عدل] طرق الاختبار اللإتلافي*






تقسم الاختيارات اللإتلافية إلى العديد من أنواع الطرق وكل طريقة تضم العديد من التقنيات للفحص وذلك حسب التطبيق ونوع الفحص بحيث يتم تطبيق أحد طرق الفحص للقيام بعملية فحص معينة لاتصلح لغيرها. لذلك يكون من المهم اختيار نوع وطريقة الاختبار لتحقيق أفضل أداء للاختبار اللإتلافي. بعض طرق الاختيارات هي

اختبار اختراق السائل Liquid penetrant testing
اختبار التصوير الشعاعي RT
تصوير شعاعي رقمي
تصوير أشعة مقطعية
اختبار تصوير نيوتروني

اختبار بالأمواج الفوق صوتية
اختبار كهرومغناطيسي
اختبار الانبعاث الصوتي
اختبار بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
*[عدل] انظر أيضاً*


تحليل الإنهيار
ضبط الجودة
علم المواد
​


----------



## محايد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

د. محمد
السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير
هل يمكن الوثوق بمعلومات وكيبيديا؟
لاحظت اخي الكريم ان هناك معلومات ليست دقيقة خاصة في مجال الفحوص اللااتلافية
على سبيل المثال:
MT يستطيع ايجاد الخلل على عمق 6 مم على الأكثر
السؤال ...كيف حدد العمق ب 6 مم؟
السوائل المتغلغلةPT لايمكن ان تحل مكان MT ولا اشك انك اعلم مني بذلك.
وكيبيديا ليس فيها معلومات عن الاشعة التي ذكرتها...
هل تتحدث عن الفحص بالاشعة صناعيا (industrial radiography)

شكرا و ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لأحد طلابك واحصل على اجابات شافية


----------



## محايد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

م. ابو عبدالله قال:


> ارجو من لديه معلومات وافية حول فحص المعادن الا تدميري او الا أتلافية نشرها على الموقع لحاجتي الماسة اليها
> مع شكري وتقديري ....



السلام عليكم 
الأخ الكريم ابو عبدالله
كتبت في الرابط التالي *معلومات اوليه عن الك*فية التي تعمل بها الفحوص اللا اتلافية...
ارجو ان يكون فيها فائدة...
لا مانع ان نتوسع في الموضوع في كل الاتجاهات ، لكني افضل النقاش والمعلومات المباشرة المختصرة.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216182.html​


----------

